# Masters of the Bow 22-11-2009 8 pm GMT tonight



## violinland

In tonight's MASTERS of the BOW programme you will hear recordings by Merkel, Lautenbacher, Hassid, and an ex leader of the Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Cliford Knowles. There is also a cadenza for you to guess the player and the composer of the cadenza. The highlight of the show is a record of the French violinist Renee Chemet playing Saint-Saens Inroduction and Rondo Capriccioso,who in the past has become a firm favourite of our listeners. Another show too good to miss. If you require any help in logging into http://www.cmgchat.co.cc e-mail me at [email protected] - and I will e-mail the instructions to you by return.


----------

